# Found this pic...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thought I should share...
http://flickr.com/photos/stormwatcher/102741885/


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

It's cute but I don't think it's right to scare the 'tiels like that, and have them exposed to such danger. The cat could easily swipe a paw in between the bar spaces and get one of them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

In the sense of the picture, it's very funny. It's very dangerous though and i hope they wash the cage thoroughly before putting the birds back in (cat saliva).


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

that is sad. I hope that cage isn't for all 3 tiels. ouch, there like no toys. Also i think just with the cat reaching up to snatch one makes it un safe. The cat and hurt the poor babies so fast.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sure the person taking the pic probably meant no harm just thought it was something funny to capture, not thinking any harm could come from it but thats usually when it happens, maybe thats the kitties cage? and not the birds...hehe


----------

